# Translate Asian



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2009)

A pizza restaurant here has "Asia weeks" and we're wondering whether their image (see below, click to enlarge) actually makes sense or whether they just copied some Asian characters randomly and hope nobody will notice. So, what do those Asian characters in the image mean? Also, what language is it?


----------



## keyan (Jun 9, 2009)

Chinese.
Wish you stomach mouth good.
Have a good appetite!


----------



## Neroflux (Jun 9, 2009)

Chinese, 'Wish you a good appetite', 祝你胃口好。


----------



## Ellis (Jun 9, 2009)

Is that pizza going in or coming out? I can't tell


----------



## Erik (Jun 9, 2009)

Language is German meaning: Asia weeks... oh wait you already knew that 
The characters so make no sense at all to me ....
too bad about the spoilers here


----------



## watermelon (Jun 9, 2009)

That picture is hilarious. 
Also, I agree with the Chinese translations given above.


----------



## blah (Jun 9, 2009)

It _does_ mean have a good appetite. But that's not how Chinese is spoken or written. Judging by the way it's phrased, I'm pretty sure it came off a computer translator.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, thanks guys. I'm almost disappointed, though, would've been much more fun if they had copied it from a Chinese pizza website and it meant something like "With fresh dog". Or something random. They do call their special Asian meals "Salad Dingdong", "Spaghetti Dingding", "Escalope Dung" etc, so it seemed they weren't quite the language experts.


----------



## qazefth (Jun 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ok, thanks guys. I'm almost disappointed, though, would've been much more fun if they had copied it from a Chinese pizza website and it meant something like "With fresh dog". Or something random. They do call their special Asian meals "Salad Dingdong", "Spaghetti Dingding", "Escalope Dung" etc, so it seamed they weren't quite the language experts.



in germany?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ok, thanks guys. I'm almost disappointed, though, would've been much more fun if they had copied it from a Chinese pizza website and it meant something like "With fresh dog". Or something random. They do call their special Asian meals "Salad Dingdong", "Spaghetti Dingding", "Escalope Dung" etc, so it seamed they weren't quite the language experts.


Is there no way to please the Poch-man?
When people do stupid things they get Poch-owned
When they actually make sense the Poch-man is "almost disappointed"

[rhetorical]
Is this enough prove that the Poch-man gets his enjoyment from seeing stupidity and gets his fulfillment from (trying to) fix stupidity. If that is true it is a good thing for the Poch-man that the world is filled with stupidity. When he would finally eradicate stupidity he would also remove his source of enjoyment and fulfillment
[/rhetorical]


----------



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> the Poch-man gets his enjoyment from seeing stupidity and gets his fulfillment from (trying to) fix stupidity


Yes, it's a big source of joy (not the only one, though). Another example: In a nearby restaurant there's a toy car for kids to ride and a sign saying to put in a "0.50 cent coin" to turn it on. I already told them that that doesn't exist but they didn't fix it, so I'm going to attach my own sign mocking theirs.


----------



## Erik (Jun 9, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Is there no way to please the Poch-man?
> When people do stupid things they get Poch-owned
> When they actually make sense the Poch-man is "almost disappointed"



What's next? The Poch-phone? Poch-tube and Poch-cube?


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 9, 2009)

There is allready the "Poch-Spiel" http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poch with the "Poch-Brett" and at some point of the game you can say: "Ich poche!"


----------



## GermanCube (Jun 9, 2009)

"Ich poche" 

Kind of funny !


----------



## Dene (Jun 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > the Poch-man gets his enjoyment from seeing stupidity and gets his fulfillment from (trying to) fix stupidity
> ...



What doesn't exist? The slot for the coin?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2009)

Dene said:


> What doesn't exist?


The 0.50 cent coin.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Another example: In a nearby restaurant there's a toy car for kids to ride and a sign saying to put in a "0.50 cent coin" to turn it on. ...


Reminds me of this (also, 0.50 cent coins do exist but they aren't current anymore)



Erik said:


> What's next? The Poch-phone? Poch-tube and Poch-cube?


I don't know what's next, but poch.f was there previously


----------



## Dene (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh right. Yea that's what I get for trying to think at this time in the morning after not getting any sleep >.<


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > the Poch-man gets his enjoyment from seeing stupidity and gets his fulfillment from (trying to) fix stupidity
> ...



Well... TECHNICALLY, there is such thing as a $0.50 coin... they're just uncommon... (I'm 90% sure... the other 10% thinks it's a silver dollar...)

EDIT: HAHA!!! I found it!THE HALF DOLLAR!!!!

EDITED THE URL so it's a valid HALF DOLLAR link... (what I thought we were talking about until I reread the thread)


----------



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> (also, 0.50 cent coins do exist but they aren't current anymore)


Can you show an example? I had even done a quick google image search before I posted, but didn't find any.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2009)

Thieflordz5 said:


> Well... TECHNICALLY, there is such thing as a $0.50 coin... they're just uncommon... (I'm 90% sure... the other 10% thinks it's a silver dollar...)
> 
> EDIT: HAHA!!! I found it!THE HALF DOLLAR!!!!



So what? You're not getting it, are you? (nice find, though, even if it's not what we're talking about (btw, you screwed up the URL))


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 9, 2009)

Thieflordz5 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Fail


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > (also, 0.50 cent coins do exist but they aren't current anymore)
> ...


I have a physical one in my birth album. I think that one is from 1960-1970 era but it could be older. Some more are listed here and here. I don't know if there are german ones as well though


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Thieflordz5 said:
> 
> 
> > Well... TECHNICALLY, there is such thing as a $0.50 coin... they're just uncommon... (I'm 90% sure... the other 10% thinks it's a silver dollar...)
> ...



For people who still don't get it,
http://verizonmath.blogspot.com/2006/12/verizon-doesnt-know-dollars-from-cents.html


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 9, 2009)

THE HALF CENT!!!!


----------



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I have a physical one in my birth album. I think that one is from 1960-1970 era but it could be older. Some more are listed here


Yeah, I also just searched for "half cent" instead of "0.5 cent" and found this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half_cent

But I believe the Euro symbol is printed next to it, and I believe a half Euro cent coin doesn't exist. Wait... with the symbol it would be ambiguous. Gotta check. Anyway, since I'm in the middle of Europe and Germany uses the Euro, it's clear from context that the currency is the Euro.


----------



## blah (Jun 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I have a physical one in my birth album. I think that one is from 1960-1970 era but it could be older. Some more are listed here
> ...



My granduncle has a huge collection of 1/4 cent and 1/2 cent and 3/4 cent coins from the colonial era, yeah the fraction is actually engraved onto the coin. So yeah they exist, I've seen them. But obviously the Euro didn't exist sixty years ago. They're probably British cents/pennies?


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 9, 2009)

OOPS... sorry... I feel so stupid I thought you were talking about a $.50 coin instead of a .50 cent... 
I've seen the video and what they're saying... it's sad really...

At least I REALIZED my mistake...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 9, 2009)

Even if there were .5 cents in euros, I doubt the machine would accept it


----------



## Dene (Jun 9, 2009)

A half dollar isn't hard to find... It's one of the coins of the NZ currency. (10c, 20c, 50c, $1, $2).


----------



## Bryan (Jun 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> In a nearby restaurant there's a toy car for kids to ride and a sign saying to put in a "0.50 cent coin" to turn it on. I already told them that that doesn't exist but they didn't fix it, so I'm going to attach my own sign mocking theirs.



Like: "A combination of a 0.37 and 0.13 coin is also acceptable."?


----------



## Kian (Jun 9, 2009)

Bryan said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > In a nearby restaurant there's a toy car for kids to ride and a sign saying to put in a "0.50 cent coin" to turn it on. I already told them that that doesn't exist but they didn't fix it, so I'm going to attach my own sign mocking theirs.
> ...



Or: "This ride requires two American coins that add up to 30 cents. And one of them isn't a quarter."


----------



## qqwref (Jun 9, 2009)

I have an American half cent from 1809... pretty bad condition but it's really cool to have one, since my country stopped making half-cent coins in 1857. I've also got quite a few British fractional cents, which are understandably much more common since they were still making them relatively recently. According to Wikipedia Britain abandoned the 1/4 cent (farthing) in 1960 and the 1/2 cent (halfpenny) in 1969.

I've never heard of a 1/2 Euro cent coin, though, so Pochmann is of course in the right 

Have you guys heard of http://verizonmath.blogspot.com/2006/12/verizon-doesnt-know-dollars-from-cents.html ? I think you'd find it's funny and in a similar vein to this topic. (That's just the first post, there are many later ones in the same story.)


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 9, 2009)

Christmas is coming, the geese are getting fat
Please put a penny in the old man's hat
If you haven't got a penny, a ha'penny will do
If you haven't got a ha'penny, then God bless you!


----------

